# I built a 2 bottle tumbler for about $40



## LayerSlayer (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds nuts but it is working like gangbusters.

 Powered by two rotisserie cooker motors and the canisters are chrome toilet brush holders.

 The most expensive components are the toilet brush holders.

 Motors were $5 a piece at a flea market.

 Chrome canisters with lids were $10 a piece.

 Casters for the canisters to spin on were $10 for a set of four.

 Nuts and bolts to connect it all was pocket change.

 Used wood I already had  for the frame.

 The only drawback is that my design won't tumble the outside of bottles but that means nothing to me as everything I want to tumble is only sick on the inside.

 As proof here is a New Orleans hutch I tumbled before and after:


----------



## ktbi (Nov 4, 2008)

Good job....I like it....Ron


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 4, 2008)

Can we see a picture of the tumbler?  Sounds like a great idea.   You can probably make a canister that is water proof so that you can tumble the outsides?


----------



## lego110 (Nov 4, 2008)

nice post some pics of the machine


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 5, 2008)

Excelent job RON!! YES, PLEASE POST SOME PICS!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2008)

PLEEEEASE SHOW US!!!!!!!!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 11, 2008)

sounds like a cinderella story to me....lol


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 12, 2008)

when i first came to the forum we has a young fellow, i think it was " bottlenutboy " who made tumblers out of skateboards. i heard of folks using clothes dryer mechanisms. whatever it takes!!

 jim


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 14, 2008)

Come on  LayerSlayer.I WANA SEE I WANA SEE .Pleases .
  bill


----------

